# want to make my engine bay look brand new (pic included)



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

am planning to clean the engine bay soon and wanted to konw what everyones favourite engine bay dressing is? I was planning on using chemical guys new look trim gel on the plastic and rubber bits

but I want to make all the metal areas shine too I've got some autobrite super solve degreaser and was thinking of using autosol after cleaning to bring out the shine maybe with some fine steel wool?

also does anyone know what paint can I use to cover the faded area on the intake manifold?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I really like the Aerospace 303 stuff, leaves a very nice finish and of that type of product it lasts the longest of all the ones i've tried so far:thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Alex L said:


> I really like the Aerospace 303 stuff, leaves a very nice finish and of that type of product it lasts the longest of all the ones i've tried so far:thumb:


yeah i've read about this stuff on a lot of the detailing posts... where can I get it from?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Polished Bliss, Motorgeek and someone else i think, but cant remember who:thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

is this the stuff?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Breezy just buy a new water bottle, doesnt cost too much from the $tealers


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i gave my beemer engine a rinse with P21S total autowash came up really clean. i want to try some of that 303 tho


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

303 all the way. Tried a lot of things over the years and i like this because its easy to use and lasts a while. Highly recomended.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I use 303 on all my engine details.

Once the engine is all cleaned up and dried, i spray the entire engine with the 303 then shut the bonnet. Once the car is detailed i go back to it and wipe it down, this is the best method for me certainly.

If you run the engine for a couple of minutes before spraying it will evaporate off all the hot bits and stay on all the plastics etc :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

this is actually quite an old pic of the engine bay as i've done a few bits like re-spray the strut towers and clean the washer bottle as much as I can but as uber bmw said I am just gonna get a new one from the stealers... its mainly the metal areas i want to get shiney e.g. the vanos unit at the front of the engine and do you think a bodyshop would be able to touch up the faded area on my intake manifold?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Autosol works wonders on washer bottles


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Heres an engine i did a while ago that was cleaned with the Autoglym engine stuff and treated with Meguiars NXT tech protectant.

(this engines had nearly 15k spent on it too.

*Before*









*After*


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

looks awesome so autsol would be good to use on all the metal bits i want to shine in the engine bay


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

autosols good stuff, makes the shiny bits shiny:thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

anyone know what are the blackfire metal cut compound polishes like?

heavy cut & fine cut


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Breezy said:


> anyone know what are the blackfire metal cut compound polishes like?
> 
> heavy cut & fine cut


they're very good indeed, i'm using them on a set of Porsche 928 wheels my mate's wanting all shined up, i'll be using the pc with them


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Clark said:


> they're very good indeed, i'm using them on a set of Porsche 928 wheels my mate's wanting all shined up, i'll be using the pc with them


will have to see the results and see if I can get some samples!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Breezy said:


> will have to see the results and see if I can get some samples!


I doubt you'll get samples mate


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i think i might try this 303

any1 use it on the dash? i should think the repels does part works well on the interior bits?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> i think i might try this 303
> 
> any1 use it on the dash? i should think the repels does part works well on the interior bits?


I use inside and out, engine, arches, interior etc and it's not greasy like some products.


----------

